# Anyone know where to get glass tops for a 65gallon hex tank?



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi everyone, since I'm thinking about replacing my lights, I also need to buy a glass lid to put on top of my tank. It comes with a standard canopy but I need to replace it for my lights. I dropped by Big Al's but they said that they didnt have those types of glass tops anymore. My tank is very outdated I guess... its a hex and each side is approximately 14 inches. Thanks for the great advice I've been getting so far about where to buy the lights.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

If you go to a glass shop with the exact measurements, or a pattern showing the exact shape, they can cut it for you. Glass is expensive, so ask them to cut from their scrap pile if they can. Glass shops are the places that repair store windows, etc. Ask them to smooth the edges, or you can do it yourself with black wet/dry sandpaper.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

bae said:


> If you go to a glass shop with the exact measurements, or a pattern showing the exact shape, they can cut it for you. Glass is expensive, so ask them to cut from their scrap pile if they can. Glass shops are the places that repair store windows, etc. Ask them to smooth the edges, or you can do it yourself with black wet/dry sandpaper.


Be gentle and patient when sanding glass

-someone who has broken glass by sanding it wrong


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Yah make sure you wear those grip gloves (green coating on it wiht osme texture) just in case as well. IIRC I think it was Sunstar that cut herself up in a glass mishap before while working with glass. Getting injured is no fun.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Lucky Aquarium might be cheaper. I got couple of quote from glass shop for my 5x 75gal glass lids and just the glass and not sanded from the glass shop cost more then the 5x glass lids from Lucky and the lids were completed with tracks etc. and the glass were also thicker and sanded. Also much cheaper than BA.


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Thank you. I'll go check Lucky's out.


----------

